# Do I need ROM, Kernel, or both to be rooted?



## Skirata097 (Nov 10, 2012)

Im not entirely sure if i need one or both to have root access. I dont wanna screw up my phone so any help is appreciated


----------



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

You don't need either. Take a look at the simplified root guide pinned at the top of the forum. You need Odin (or heimdall I suppose), the clockworkmod recovery, superuser, a computer and a USB cable. once you have root access, you will likely WANT to use a custom kernel and rom.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

LIke Optimusl said, but perhaps explaining what root is more informative... "rooting" is just a method that can give read/write access to the system level file partitions to an application that are not normally accessible, apps call the "su" app (which incidentally mean _switch user_, and not superuser) to get this access which in turn uses SuperUser or SuperSU to pop up and ask you if it is OK for this app to have root-level access. Rooting is nothing more than installing this pair of apps, the trick is they need to go in one of the system partitions which is why it is very difficult to root some devices, essentially you need root to get root... but that is where CWM Recovery comes in, it allows us to flash ZIP files that are not digitally signed by the manufacturer (like Superuser-3.0.7-efghi.zip) where the stick recovery will not allow any file to be installed that is not authorized.

Simple answer, install CWM Recovery, then install Superuser-3.0.7-efghi.zip via CWM Recovery (mount /system manually first, this is the #1 mistake users make), and that is it, you are rooted. Now to make use of the new root access is a whole nother story... start here for more information: http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/04/15/rooting-explained-top-5-benefits-of-rooting-your-android-phone/


----------

